# A few issues



## DoomyCheese (Jan 29, 2007)

Well firstly, a big thankyou to all who helped me here the last few days with my new build. It's running lovely and I'm thrilled.

When I try and run the disc that came with my motherboard (Intel Foxconn P9657AA-8KS2H), I get two error messages:


```
Error
Load FxDrvVxd.vxd Fail!
```
and


```
Setup
Load FX Library Fail!
```
Secondly I have my HDD partitioned 3 ways. 1 is for Vista, 1 for XP and the other for backing up my files on when I need to partition on of the first two. When I boot up, as usual I get the screen where I pick which OS I want to boot into, the only probably is is that the keyboard wont work on this screen! So I have to wait the 30 seconds for it to pick the OS selected by default. I have a feeling this may be related to my first issue also. 

They're not major issues though, but I would like to get back into XP to see what difference I get in gaming


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not sure about the 2 error messages. Hang on for some more replies.

You can speed up the 30 second delay, changing it to any number you like. I have XP, 2K and Ubuntu on separate partitions and have set the delay to 5 seconds.

Open boot.ini in Notepad, change the Timeout value to whatever you want, save the file and reboot to test.

Are you using a USB keyboard? Is USB enabled in BIOS?

EDIT: You might want to make a backup copy of boot.ini in case you make a mistake.


----------



## DoomyCheese (Jan 29, 2007)

It is a USB keyboard, how do I enable it in BIOS? I'm a bit of a newb at that kind of thing. I've never really done alot in BIOS, only ever things like checking system temperatures and setting boot orders.

I'll edit the boot.ini now. Thanks for the reply koala


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You just need to enable USB Keyboard and/or Legacy USB Support, and remember to save the settings before exiting BIOS. The only problem is how to get into BIOS using the Delete key when the keyboard isn't being recognised. Do you have a USB-PS2 adapter or a spare PS2 keyboard?


----------



## DoomyCheese (Jan 29, 2007)

I can get into BIOS just fine which is really weird.. Also, I can't find boot.ini on Vista, but I wont worry about that if I can fix this keyboard issue.

Edit: Yeah I do have a USB to PS2 adapter, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that boot.ini is a hidden system file in the root directory (usually C. I don't know how to unhide files in Vista, but in XP you go to Control Panel > Folder Options > View tab and remove the checkmark from 'Hide protected OS files'


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Vista does not have boot.ini so it will be useless trying to find it.

The easiest way to modify your delay and also to rename your options to boot to is to use vista boot pro

http://www.vistabootpro.org/

you can install it in vista and then it will allow you to change heaps of stuff.

what actually happens when you dual boot is if you install xp first ( recommended ) then install vista, vista actually installs it's boot manager on xp, that is why when people remove vista on a dual boot they can not boot into xp without repairing boot.ini in xp

PS. if you are after particular stuff off the disk you are getting error off, try going into "MY computer" and right clicking your rom drive and selecting "Explore' and see if you can get to and install the stuff you want from there. If in vista, right click any .exe or setup file you want to run and select "run as Administrator "


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up, blackduck. I'm still behind the times when it comes to Vista. :grin:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

:grin: NP, been playing with vista and boot setting way too long now. I found vista boot pro one of the easiest way to modify stuff :wave:


----------



## DoomyCheese (Jan 29, 2007)

I had no idea Vista Boot Pro did all those other things! I've been using it for a while now and it's pretty good. Anyhow, putting the PS2 adapter on I was able to pick which OS to boot into  Although I really would like to use USB so I'm going to go have a look in the BIOS later to figure that out. 

Oh, and I didn't get those errors with the drivers disc on Windows XP. It actually worked and installed. Very strange..


----------

